# Lenze Servoantrieb L-Force 9400



## SPS_Schülerin (10 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich setze mich derzeit mit den Servoregler von Lenze (L-Force 9400 e94ash**). 
Folgende Aufgabe muss ich lösen: Ansteuerung der Servoregler ( X-& Y-Achse) über die SPS, genauer gesagt Positionierung zweier Achsen. Was Antriebsseite angeht ist alles schon eredigt und in Engeneering ist die Applikation fertig und die ganzen Parameter eingestellt. Probleme habe ich von der Seite der SPS. Hardwarekonfig ist schon gemacht, die 2 Achsen sind eingefügt. Ich versuche seit gestern die Kommunikation zw der SPS und Servoregler hinzukriegen und PEWs einzulesen, so langsam bin ich ratlos. 
Hat jm Erfahrungen damit???
Wäre für weitere Tpps sehr dankbar!​


----------



## marcel_ (10 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
wenn du die Umrichter in der HW-Config richtig angelegt hast, müsstest du über Lade-/Transferbefehle die entsprechenden Bereiche ansprechen können.
Ansonsten versuchs mal mit SFC14/15.

Was sagt denn dein Diagnosepuffer der CPU?


----------



## Manfred Stangl (10 Juli 2012)

Wieviele Wörter sind im Engineer projektiert? Genausoviele müssen es auch in Sepp 7 sein. Eine UDT laut der Busparameter von Lenze bauen, und mit SFC14/15 übertragen.


----------



## SPS_Schülerin (10 Juli 2012)

Im Diagnosepuffer ist nichts auffäliges. Ich behaupte auch mal, dass mit der Hardware auch alles ok. Habe keine Fehlermeldungen. 
Was das Lesen der Daten angeht, habe es in SFC14 auch gemacht. "RET_VAL" bringt keine Fehlermeldung mehr und ich kann im Record auch was sehen. 
-Heisst es jetzt,dass ich die Daten vom Servo  lesen kann? 
-oder müsste ich noch etwas beachten? 
-Mein weiteres Problem ist,dass ich leider die Codierung von Lenze für die PEWs nicht weiss, kann mir da jm im Falle der Positionirung helfen?
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 17846


----------



## marcel_ (10 Juli 2012)

Also bei den Sinamics werden Doppelwörter mit 40000000Hex und Wörter mit 4000Hex codiert in den Bus geschrieben.
Anschliessend musst du die normierten Werte skalieren, mit den Nennwerten (Nendrehzahl, -strom, -moment, etc.).
Da kannst du aber am beste mal bei Lenze anrufen. Habe noch nicht mit Lenze gearbeitet.

Wenn deine CPU kein Fehler bei der DP kommunikation meldet und der SFC14/15 auch nicht, steht die kommunikation von der SPS aus.
Ansonsten einfach mal die Achse per Hand bewegen und die Werte (Position/Drehzahl) beobachten.


----------



## volker (10 Juli 2012)

vorweg. ich kenne diesen servo nicht.

du überträgst gerade mal 2 byte. das kommt mir arg wenig vor und ist maximal das steuerwort.
was ist mit positionsdaten, rampe, etc.?
schau mal hier. http://akb.lenze.de/AKB/infopool.nsf/EditInfo-1.4-ext?OpenView&Start=1&Count=999&Expand=2.7.6#2.7.6
da gibts es ein handbuch und auch ein s7 beispielprojekt


----------



## Manfred Stangl (10 Juli 2012)

Starte den Engineer und starte geh auf den fb editor.
Dort Markiere das - ich glaube - Motorinterface und drücke auf das "?" Dann suche dir das MCI Steuerwort. Dort hast du die Belegung des Steuerwortes und des Statuswortes.


----------



## marcel_ (10 Juli 2012)

volker schrieb:


> du überträgst gerade mal 2 byte. das kommt mir arg wenig vor und ist maximal das steuerwort.



Müsste bei 2 Byte nich der SFC14/15 streiken?


----------



## volker (10 Juli 2012)

normal kenn ich das auch so, dass der sfc meckert wenn in der hw-config was anderes steht.
könnte natürlich sein, dass nur ein wort parametriert wurde. (gsd lässt das zu. hab mal reingeschaut).


----------



## holgermaik (10 Juli 2012)

Hallo
Wie sind die beiden denn verbunden?
Wir betreiben S7-300 mit 9400 über Profibus. Hast du im L-Force die Schnittstelle richtig gemappt?
Grüsse Holger


----------



## SPS_Schülerin (10 Juli 2012)

volker schrieb:


> vorweg. ich kenne diesen servo nicht.
> 
> du überträgst gerade mal 2 byte. das kommt mir arg wenig vor und ist maximal das steuerwort.
> was ist mit positionsdaten, rampe, etc.?
> ...



2.Zitat

(( normal kenn ich das auch so, dass der sfc meckert wenn in der hw-config was anderes steht.
könnte natürlich sein, dass nur ein wort parametriert wurde. (gsd lässt das zu. hab mal reingeschaut).    ))


Hallo Volker,
1. Rampen, Drehzahl usw. gebe ich extern gar nicht vor, dies alle habe ich in die Servoantriebe mittel eigener Software von Lenze reingeschrieben. Das heisst die Applikation ist komplett fertig und ich möchte nur Poesitionen anfahren und Hnadfahren extern über die SPS ermöglichen.
2. In meinem Screenshot, habe ich nur den 1. Prozessdatenwort von dem Regler eingelesen, zum testen. Da mir der Sfc14 kein Fehler ausgibt, bin ich doch aufm richtigen Weg.


----------



## SPS_Schülerin (10 Juli 2012)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wie sind die beiden denn verbunden?
> Wir betreiben S7-300 mit 9400 über Profibus. Hast du im L-Force die Schnittstelle richtig gemappt?
> Grüsse Holger



Hallo,
sie kommunizieren über Profinet,SPS und der Regler bringen keine Fehler mehr, was das angeht, dies habe ich in den Griff bekommen. 

Jetzt müsste ich hinkriegen in der SPS die Informationen vom Regler auszulesen und richtig auswerten und später die Postionsdaten an den Regler weitergeben.
Es geht ausschliesslich um das Handfahren und Positionieren, alle weitere Parameter sind im Regler mit der Software von Lenze schon eingestellt.


----------



## Zersch (11 Juli 2012)

Hey,

schau mal hier: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Inbetriebnahme_9400_mit_ProfiNET[1].pdf


Gruß
Sascha


----------



## SPS_Schülerin (11 Juli 2012)

Zersch schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> schau mal hier:
> 
> ...



Dankem aber das habe ich schon längst,
Gruß
Yevheniya


----------



## volker (11 Juli 2012)

in dem link den ich gepostet habe ist doch ein s7 pojekt. und auch eine pdf dazu.
hast du dir das schon mal angesehen?


----------



## SPS_Schülerin (11 Juli 2012)

*Sfc14/15*

Hallo,
kann mir bitte mit einer *sfc 14/15* helfen!
In der Software von Lenze "Engineering Hl" habe ich 3 Eingangsports:   1 Handbefehl (Byte),   2. Befehle (Byte),      3. Positionieren_Vertikal (DWORD) 

                                                                 und 2 Ausgangsports:            1. rückmeldung (Byte),         2. istposition (DWORD)
Sind das in der S7 Konfig jetzt  *7 PZWs* ???ccc oder ist das falsch

 und was soll ich bei *SFC 14* an der Stelle von* RECORD:= ... *eintragen? Bitte auf diesen Beispiel bezogen, denn von der S7-Hilfe werde ich iwie nicht schlauer.

DANKE IM VORAUS


----------



## volker (11 Juli 2012)

kommt drauf an wie du den lenze in der hw-config drin hast. poste mal nen screenshot


----------



## SPS_Schülerin (11 Juli 2012)

volker schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie du den lenze in der hw-config drin hast. poste mal nen screenshot



Ja, das habe ich. Die Doku ist sehr hilfreich was die  Lenze Codestellenparametrierung in S7 angeht, werde ich auf jeden Fall brauchen, wenn ich erst mal mit dem SFC 15 im reinem bin.
Gruß
Yevheniya


----------



## SPS_Schülerin (11 Juli 2012)

((In der Software von Lenze "Engineering Hl" habe ich_3 Eingangsports: 1 Handbefehl (Byte), 2. Befehle (Byte), 3. Positionieren_Vertikal (DWORD) 

und 2 Ausgangsports: 1. rückmeldung (Byte), 2. istposition (DWORD)_  )) Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob das 7 PZDs  sind


----------



## volker (11 Juli 2012)

es sind 7 worte kommunikation in der hw konfiguriert. ab adresse 256

dann sieht der sfc 15 so aus

```
CALL  SFC   15
       LADDR  :=W#16#100                //anfangsadresse in hex der Ausgänge zum FU. hier dezimal 256
       RECORD :=P#DB100.DBX 0.0 WORD 7  //anfangsadresse der daten die an den FU gesendet werden
       RET_VAL:=#retval
```
willst du alles zu fuß alleine proggen? warum nimmst nicht den passenden fb aus dem beispielprojekt?


----------



## SoftMachine (11 Juli 2012)

Hallo Yevheniya,

wenn dir die Nutzung der SFC´s gelungen ist (ist so schwierig nicht), solltest du auch an folgendes denken:

Nicht wie in deinem Screenshot dargestellt SFC14/Lesen und im nächsten Netzwerk SFC15/Schreiben, sondern:

Mit SFC 14 lesen
dann zunächst die gelesenen Rückmeldungen auswerten
die darauf erforderlichen Steuerbefehle setzen 
und erst dann mit SFC 15 ausgeben.

Gruss


----------



## SPS_Schülerin (12 Juli 2012)

*So langsam ratlos*

Nee, bin in S7 nicht fit genug , um alles alleine zu programieren )

Ich habe jetzt sogar das BSP von Lenze  "Appl.b. 200.4.8" komplett geladen, es funktioniert nicht. Ich bekomme niwo Fehler, nicht ib der SPS und auch Regler sind bereit, aber ich kann nichts lesen.

Gruß


----------



## SPS_Schülerin (12 Juli 2012)

Kennt sich jemand mit  9400 HL Servoregler von Lenze aus ????


----------



## SPS_Schülerin (12 Juli 2012)

Das habe ich schon verstanden, aber Danke )




SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo Yevheniya,
> 
> wenn dir die Nutzung der SFC´s gelungen ist (ist so schwierig nicht), solltest du auch an folgendes denken:
> 
> ...


----------



## Per (24 Juli 2012)

*Lenze 9400 HL Profibus*

Hallo SPS_Schülerin,

anbei ein kleines Beispiel für die Kommunikation mit den 9400 Lenze

HW Step 7: 10 Worte kon.  PEW/PAW ab 560
(siehe: HW_Step7.jpg)

SFC14 : PEW560 = 230hez
Zugriffsbreite 20 Byte
(siehe: DB_Write_Data.jpg)

SFC15: PAW560 = 230hez
Zugriffsbreite 20 Byte

In Ports können Portbausteine angelegt werden (siehe Lenze_Ports.jpg)

LportControl1 im FB-Editor anlegen und verknüpfen (Siehe: Lenze_FB_Editor.jpg)

Jetzt müssen die Portbausteine noch mit Daten vom Prifibus or  Profinet gemappt werden.
(siehe: Lenze_mapping.jpg)

Gruß Per


----------

